

Camping Supplies – Customize your own checklist – then share, print, export - happyGlamper
http://www.campfirechecklist.com

======
dalke
I do bike camping, but people like me are rather less common than others. This
has the advantage that it's easy to pop into a store or restaurant for hot
food, so I don't bring a stove.

I looked at the several day hiking version. I'm curious why someone needs
matches _and_ a firestarter/flint ... _and_ a lighter in the gormet version. I
borrowed a friend's stove once, and the flint seemed like it was enough.

And, headlamp _and_ flashlight? I seem to get along fine with only one. ...
no, I take that back - my bike has the equivalent of a headlamp.

It also looks difficult to regionalize. I had to look up what a bear canister
was because I lived in parts of the US without many bears. On the other hand,
there's no mention of mosquito spray/insect repellant.

I consider "Hiking Socks" part of clothes, not "gear". Shirts, bra, and
underwear are missing from the clothes section. And good on you for including
feminine hygiene.

I am unable to suggest a better way to organize things.

------
happyGlamper
still in beta, tested on mac only...

